# Is the Rooster / Rossignol back?



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2010)

Fairly impressive by Rossignol to sweep all three ski categories in the Ski Magazine Gear Guide.

I'm in the market for a front side ski and might give a look at the Avenger TI.   I've been loyal to the brand minus a couple of exceptions for the past 20 years.  I'll say that I have been entirely underwhelmed with my B2's over the past few seasons and had my heart set on moving on to a different brand.  

It seems like Rossi realized that they were no longer considered a top brand by 'serious' skiers and have upped their game.

Anyone else impressed with their sweep of first place rankings in Ski Magazine or does the relevance of the magazine matter so little these days that such rankings don't mean much.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

Was not that impressed with the SC80 Stratto I demoed in the spring.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting.  That's the CX80 with new graphics.  That particular ski won Outdoor magazines ski of the year award in 2009.  

Ultimately I just need to demo a bunch this winter.  I just never seem to find myself able to attend a large demo event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting.  That's the CX80 with new graphics.  That particular ski won Outdoor magazines ski of the year award in 2009.
> 
> Ultimately I just need to demo a bunch this winter.  I just never seem to find myself able to attend a large demo event.



My Short review from the Spring: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=73894&highlight=Ski+REview


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have the CX80 from last winter and love them. Just gonna change the edge angles to 1 and 3 from 1 and 1. I am used to 3 on the side edge as it holds better on ice.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 27, 2010)

I've always been a Rossi fan so I'm completely biased. I think they lost their way when they went into foam cores and all the gimmicky Mutix stuff (though I have an R11 and I think it's great for groomers). The foam cores turned noodle-y after a while and then there were durability issues. When they returned to wood cores and started making basic solid skis, the good reviews started coming in again. I think they caught a huge break with the S7. They embraced rocker but tweaked it with sidecut underfoot. Before that, you either had fully rockered skis (e.g., Pontoon) or cambered skis. Now, everyone is exploring that middle-ground. I think Rossi always excelled in race skis. Their stiff wide skis (B Squad, RC112) were always great too.  

I demoed the CX 80 and, if you don't mind last year's model, that may be the  ski. It drives like a narrow B Squad. If you're looking for rocker with sidecut underfoot, try the S3. It's a narrower S7. Something tells me that it will perform like the S7 in the glades but will be quicker on hardpack.

My only regret is that Julia Mancuso doesn't rock the Rooster anymore!


----------



## roark (Sep 27, 2010)

Honestly, the only reason the buy a mass marketed ski these days is if you can find a screaming deal. Most of the innovation and quality construction is available from the "boutique" makers lately. And the regular MSRP on most of those brands is totally reasonable compared to most of the traditional big brands thanks to almost no money spent on marketing.

The construction on my B3's is a joke. It could only have improved in the last couple years... I'm scared to grind them since the bases are so thin. At the time I thought the $200 I paid was a smoking deal, and they've served me reasonably well. But flexing, looking them over, they just don't compare to my elans or praxis.

ETA: obviously elans aren't boutique... but that slovenian (? I think, too lazy to look) factory produces some solid skis!


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 27, 2010)

roark said:


> Honestly, the only reason the buy a mass marketed ski these days is if you can find a screaming deal. Most of the innovation and quality construction is available from the "boutique" makers lately. And the regular MSRP on most of those brands is totally reasonable compared to most of the traditional big brands thanks to almost no money spent on marketing.
> 
> The construction on my B3's is a joke. It could only have improved in the last couple years... I'm scared to grind them since the bases are so thin. At the time I thought the $200 I paid was a smoking deal, and they've served me reasonably well. But flexing, looking them over, they just don't compare to my elans or praxis.



Weren't those the B4s? I agree on the boutique brands though. I see 179 Stiff Bros in my future.


----------



## roark (Sep 27, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Weren't those the B4s? I agree on the boutique brands though. I see 179 Stiff Bros in my future.



yer right. been awhile since I've even looked at them


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2010)

roark said:


> Honestly, the only reason the buy a mass marketed ski these days is if you can find a screaming deal. Most of the innovation and quality construction is available from the "boutique" makers lately. And the regular MSRP on most of those brands is totally reasonable compared to most of the traditional big brands thanks to almost no money spent on marketing.
> 
> The construction on my B3's is a joke. It could only have improved in the last couple years... I'm scared to grind them since the bases are so thin. At the time I thought the $200 I paid was a smoking deal, and they've served me reasonably well. But flexing, looking them over, they just don't compare to my elans or praxis.



you make a good point.  I went the Boutique route on my High Societys last season and despite a small sample size with minimal usage in the conditions I bought them for, I was fairly impressed.  Got them for a song.

One thing I have noticed is that boutique skis are highly specialized.  You can get great Powder and Park boards.  Not sure if something in the boutique market exists for what I'm looking for.

80% groomer ski.  Knife edge on hard pack with just enough forgiveness to be serviceable in the bumps and just enough float to manage boot deep and trees.   

List I've got in mind are 

Fischer Motive 80
Salomon Enduro
Rossignol Avenger TI
Dynaster Sultan

Basically a ripping carving ski that is 80ish underfoot.  Hoping to find something around $500 w/binding at the end of the season.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 27, 2010)

Having spent a decent amount of time on Rossi Avenger 82 Ti's I am kinda shocked they would win their category.  They are a good ski that holds a nice edge, and is fun to ski.  But I would put many other skis ahead of them.  From that "category" I will be skiing on Atomic D2 82 Vf's this year.  I felt they were lighter, held a better edge and quicker turning.

What other skis won their category?  You said they won all 3.  I am guessing the S7's for Twin tips, and I guess I could agree with that.

I never take the rankings by the magazines seriously.  They can not fairly judge the skis when they are being paid for ad space by the same ski companies they are judging.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2010)

roark said:


> Honestly, the only reason the buy a mass marketed ski these days is if you can find a screaming deal. Most of the innovation and quality construction is available from the "boutique" makers lately. And the regular MSRP on most of those brands is totally reasonable compared to most of the traditional big brands thanks to almost no money spent on marketing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2010)

I also don't agree with any of the magazines, therefore don't base decisions on gear guides. Hardly any mention about Rossignol in Powder, I highly doubt there was any mention of the smaller companies in Ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Having spent a decent amount of time on Rossi Avenger 82 Ti's I am kinda shocked they would win their category.  They are a good ski that holds a nice edge, and is fun to ski.  But I would put many other skis ahead of them.  From that "category" I will be skiing on Atomic D2 82 Vf's this year.  I felt they were lighter, held a better edge and quicker turning.
> 
> What other skis won their category?  You said they won all 3.  I am guessing the S7's for Twin tips, and I guess I could agree with that.
> 
> I never take the rankings by the magazines seriously.  They can not fairly judge the skis when they are being paid for ad space by the same ski companies they are judging.



The three categories are:

Deep Snow 

Ranked in order:  Rossignol S7 Freeride,  Salomon Czar, Nordica Girish, K2 Sidestash, Rossignol S6 JIB, Blizzard the Answer, K2 Darkside, Dynastar 6th Sense Huge, Fischer Watea 114, Volkl Gotama, Nordica, Radict

Mixed Snow

Ranked in Order:  Rossignol S86 Freeride, Dynastar Legend Sultan 85, Blizzard Titan Atlas, Atomic Crimson TI, K2 Aftershock, Dynastar Legeng Sultan 94, Blizzard M-Power, Fischer Watea 94, K2 Rictor, Line Prophet Flite, Volkl Kendo, Salomon Twenty Twelve, Volkl Mantra, Line Prohpet 90, Elan Apex, Nordica Jet Fuel, Elan Spire

Hard Snow

Ranked in Order: Rossignol Avenger 82 TI, Salomon Enduro, Kastle LX82, Dynastar Course TI, Atomic D2 VF 82, Blizzard GPower FSIQ, Head iSupershape Titan.




One thing I didn't notice while going over the reviews is that they rate the skill level of the user the skis are designed for as well.  As example, Only the Dynastars and Atomics get an 'expert' rating in the hard snow category.  The others are more intermediate to advanced skis apparently.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I also don't agree with any of the magazines, therefore don't base decisions on gear guides. Hardly any mention about Rossignol in Powder, I highly doubt there was any mention of the smaller companies in Ski.



The thing today, unlike years ago, is there's so many companies that are building really good stuff these days that's unlike even 5 to 7 years ago where there tended to be 1 or 2 "must have" models each year, there's now, depending on what you're looking for the ski to do, probably 5 to 10 pairs, even within each category that could almost be considered "must haves"  Just gotta get on them and see what "must have" works with YOUR style and preferred conditions/use for them.

It will though be interesting to see just how many of these newer, smaller start up brands are still around in 5 years vs. went out of business or were bought up by the "big" brands


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like Rossi is back with the S7.  Rossi used to be the ski for Northern Vermont when I was a kid.  It seemed like everyone had them.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you make a good point. I went the Boutique route on my High Societys last season and despite a small sample size with minimal usage in the conditions I bought them for, I was fairly impressed. Got them for a song.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that boutique skis are highly specialized. You can get great Powder and Park boards. Not sure if something in the boutique market exists for what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Check out Fischer Addict Pros as well. Stiff park ski, before I started hitting stuff with them (rocks, boxes, etc.) they railed on icy groomers. At least from my perspective, I've never actually skied a carving ski. Unless it's a full on bump or powder/powder trees day, they're the ski I'm on. Best part: $220 at Level Nine. Got them with Roxy PX12s mounted for an additional $100 or so, looks like they're out of that PX12s (which you've had so much luck with, I know,) at the moment.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 28, 2010)

another ski along the lines of the addicts that i'm seeing alot of deals on is the k2 extreme, i was considering both of those before pulling the trigger on the sultan 85's. I'm coming off the fischer riu which was the precursor to the addict and really enjoyed a stiff twin/park ski for all mountain


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2010)

Can anyone that has the rag cross reference number of ads per manufacturer against the ratings? 

I had a pair of Rossi 9Xs. Foam core snapped in half after only two seasons. I will never trust Rossi again. I know that is irrational if they have changed their design. Just like I am turning my back on Dynastar after snapping an average of one 8000 each of the past four years. Yet to snap a Volkl or a Fischer in half though, so it ain't me.

:beer:

Without Skiing Magazine and with Powder and Freeskier being so targeted, it seems like this year's Ski Mag ratings might be more driving in the market place. Honestly, I am surprised this topic even came up due to Ski Mag ratings. This forum is always skeptical and rags on the rag so why it would suggest the Rooster is back is beyond me. From a mainstream perspective, I am sure the rag will move ski sales. For what it is worth, the S3 made the Backcountry Mag lineup but that was the only model. 

Who the heck cares what a mag says driven by ad dollars and boiling down a wide variety of opinions into a single sound bite? Try em' all within your preferred specs or buy exotic. Just don't buy into the hype for the hypes sake.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2010)

I put more weight in what a Ski Rag says on equipment than I do on ski areas.

The tests are done by instructors, former racers etc.  Pretty certain the ski tops are blanked out and they don't know what they're testing and they score them based on what they actually think.

I could be wrong, but I think they're probably fairly unbiased tests.  You could make the argument that the small companies aren't represented.  If they don't show up to the tests, how can a brand like High Society submit a ski.

I'm not suggesting that ski rag tests are the bible in terms of ski build quality, but I think they do carry some value.  My observation was based on the fact that Rossi really hasn't scored well in skiing magazines for the past 4-5 years.  During that time they were producing a lot of foam core dumbed down product.  Now it seems they've returned to traditional wood cores, vertical sidewalls etc, for many models.  With that change, their scores go up.  

I haven't skied in newer Rossi ski.  The CX80 from last year is something I'd consider taking a look at for a front side ripper, but that ship has sailed in terms of inventory and what is left on the market is priced around $750.....about $250 more than I'm looking to spend on a replacement for my B2s.


----------



## roark (Sep 28, 2010)

apparently rossi's QC still sucks : http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200520


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 29, 2010)

roark said:


> apparently rossi's QC still sucks : http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200520



Yeah, I agree that Rossi has QC issues but I like the fact that they came out with a money back guarantee last year. Hopefully, that S6 issue gets addressed. I saw that TGR thread last week (BTW, pass the popcorn) and I happened to be at Zimmerman's in Nashua last Sunday. They had an S6 in stock and it had a slight reverse camber as it's supposed to. No wavy camber.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 5, 2010)

yo dhs sc80's on tramdock fer $325


----------

